# Fhb



## Broadarrow (Apr 7, 2007)

Hello, i'm new on this forum, i'm a watch collector and fan of mil-style pieces.

Here a pic of one of last watches bought. A "bargain-price" FHB chrono quartz on a CWC asymmetric style case.


----------



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

Hmmm FHB..

Can you tell me more about this watch/brand?


----------



## Broadarrow (Apr 7, 2007)

watchless said:


> Hmmm FHB..
> 
> Can you tell me more about this watch/brand?


*** Commercial link removed ****

Watches are Swiss made, my model (F403) is actually out of production, but you can find it on some jap website.

I don't know why this brand is not well know in Europe, 'cause for a cheap price make good looking watch with Ronda or Eta qtz movements.

An othe piece that i looking is F404 - here a picture:










Not bad look! Isn't?

Best regards!


----------



## Broadarrow (Apr 7, 2007)

Here other pics of FHB F-403

On a classic business clothes:










On a BUND mil strap:










Close pic:










Backside:


----------



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

Thanks Erny.

Great pics and intresting info.


----------

